#ubuntu-tam 2011-01-16
<padhu> வணக்கம் தோழர்களே......
#ubuntu-tam 2012-01-14
<padhu> வணக்கம் தோழர்களே.............
#ubuntu-tam 2012-01-15
<benonsoftware> jokerdino: Does amachi come often?
<jokerdino> he never came if for the last couple of months IIRC
<benonsoftware> Go to the #ubuntu-irc channel and state your issue saying he is the only op and not on for the past few months
<jokerdino> and well, i have somehow managed to find the mailing list for the loco team. I have requested access to the list. hopefully, they approve it soon.
<benonsoftware> Cool
<benonsoftware> So go to the #ubuntu-irc channel and tell them
<jokerdino> hm yeah
<jokerdino> is that it?
<benonsoftware> Yes
<jokerdino> ok thanks :)
<padhu> வணக்கம்
<padhu> சொல்லுங்க
<padhu> jokerdino:
<jokerdino> வணக்கம்
<jokerdino> நீங்கள் எங்கு வாழ்கிறீர்கள் ?
<jokerdino> உபுண்டிவைத் தமிழில் மொழிப்பெயர்த்து உள்ளீர்களா?
<padhu> இந்தியா, தமிழ்நாடு
<jokerdino> நன்று.
<jokerdino> நான் தற்பொழுது சிங்கப்பூரில் வசித்து வருகிறேன்.
<padhu> எனது பணி அற்கணிப்பு மிக குறைவு
<padhu> நல்லது
<padhu> அற்பணிப்பு *
<jokerdino> நீங்கள் LP-வில் உள்ளீர்களா?
<padhu> தங்களுடைய பங்களிப்பு பற்றி கூறுங்களேன்
<padhu> ஆமாம்
<padhu> நீங்கள்?
<jokerdino> wiki.ubuntu.com/jokerdino
<jokerdino> என் தகவல் அந்த பக்கத்தில் உள்ளன.
<padhu> My immediate plans are to making 12.04 available in Tamil. என் ஆசையும். ஆனால் எனக்கு போதிய நேரம் இல்லை. நான் லூசிட் வைத்துள்ளேன்.
<jokerdino> அப்படியா? நான் 12.04-ஐ சோதித்துக் கொண்டிருக்கிறேன்.
<padhu> நீண்ட நாட்களுக்குப்பிறகு இவ்வறையில் ஓர் உரையாடல்.....
<jokerdino> நீங்கள் ஒரு நாளைக்கு 10 தொடர்கள் வீதம் மொழிப்பெயர்த்தாலே மிகவும் நன்றாக இருக்கும்.
<padhu> நல்லது. VirtualBox அல்லது நிறுவல்?
<jokerdino> நான் இந்த அறைக்கு பல முறை வருவேன். ஆனால், யாரும் இங்கே இருக்க மாட்டார்கள்.
<jokerdino> முழு நிறுவல்.
<padhu> ஆனால் சோதிப்பது முக்கியம் ஆயிற்றே......
<padhu> எவ்வாறு தொடர்வது?
<jokerdino> நான் அதற்காதத்தான் 12.04-ஐ பயன்படுத்திக் கொண்டிருக்கிறேன்.
<jokerdino> எதாவது பிழை இருந்தால் அதைச் சரி செய்யலாம் என்ற எண்ணத்தில்.
<jokerdino> உங்களின் LP-கணக்கைப் பார்க்கலாமா?
<padhu> எனது இணைய இணைப்பு மிகவும் வேகம் குறைவு. பொதிகள் அனைத்தும் உள் பொதிக்கஞ்சியம் மூலமாக.
<jokerdino> அடடா.
<padhu> தாங்கள் தமிழரா? அல்லது மொழிப்பெயர்பு மட்டுமா?
<jokerdino> நான் தமிழன். வெளிநாட்டில் வசித்து வருகிறேன்.
<jokerdino> தமிழ் வெறும் 70% மட்டுமே மொழிப் பெயர்க்கப்பட்டுள்ளது. 80% ஆவது தொட வேண்டும்.
<jokerdino> விவரம் இங்கே: wiki.ubuntu.com/jokerdino
<padhu> நல்லது பெடோரா அதிகமாக மொழிப்பெயர்ப்பு பிற மொழியார்களாலேயே செய்யப்படுகிறது
<jokerdino> மன்னிக்கவும்: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.04-translation-stats.html
<padhu> ஆமாம் பழைய பதிப்புகள் இதற்கு நல்ல உதாரணம்
<jokerdino> நீங்கள் ஆமாச்சுவிடம் தொடர்பு வைத்து உள்ளீர்களா?
<padhu> LTS நல்ல தமிழ் மொழிபெயர்ப்புடன் வரவேண்டும்
<padhu> ஆமாம். அவர் தனியே தொழில் தொடங்கிய பின் உபுண்டு தமிழ் குழுமம் சற்று தொய்வடைந்து விட்டது.
<padhu> அருணும் ஜப்பான் சென்றுவிட்டார்
<jokerdino> நான் கடந்த நவம்பரில் தான் மொழிப்பெயர்க்க ஆரம்பித்தேன்.
<padhu> நானும் எனது பணியில் முழுகிவிட்டேன்
<padhu> நல்லது
<jokerdino> எனக்கு யார் எவ்வளவு பணி செய்தார்கள் என்று தெரியாது.
<padhu> சொல்லுங்கள், என்னால் இயன்றதை செய்கிறேன்
<jokerdino> நான் ஆமாச்சுவிக்கு மின்னஞ்சல் செய்த பின்னரே என்னை உபுண்டு தமிழ் குழுமத்தில் சேர்த்தார்.
<padhu> jussi: இருக்கிறீர்களா?
<jokerdino> அதன் பின்னர் பார்க்கயில், வாசுதேவன் மட்டுமே வேலை செய்வது போல் உள்ளது.
<padhu> ஆமாம் உண்மைதான்.
<jokerdino> ஆமாச்சுவுக்கு வேலை அதிகமாகிவிட்டதால். நான் குழுமத்தில் உதவி தலைவராக பொறுப்பேர்க்கலாம் என்ற எண்ணத்தில் இருந்தேன். நீங்கள் இதற்கு என்ன சொல்கிறீர்க
<jokerdino> ள்?
<padhu> நல்லது. தொய்வில்லாமல் கொண்டு செல்ல வேண்டும். அதுவே முக்கியம்
<jokerdino> மேலும், இந்த அரட்டை அரங்கத்தில் ஒரு உதவியாளர் இருப்பது அவசியம் என்று நினைக்கிறேன்.
<jokerdino> இதை நான் எங்கு யாரிடம் சொல்வது என்று விளங்காமல் இருக்கிறேன்.
<padhu> மக்கள் இருக்கிறார்கள். ஒருங்கிணைக்க வேண்டும்
<jokerdino> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1swsO5Se8iwp9-ZKaQ5dyBkS1w1P9WblWPrcvILtX33M/edit?hl=en_US
<padhu> ஆனால் விரல்விட்டு எண்ணி விடலாம்
<jokerdino> மக்களுக்கு உதவியாக இருக்கும் என்று ஒரு உதவி பக்கத்தை உருவாக்கி உள்ளேன்.
<jokerdino> அதை இன்னும் முடிக்க முடியவில்லை.
<padhu> நல்ல துவக்கம். கட்டாயம் தேவை. நான் மற்ற Distros-ல் இவ்வாறு பார்த்துள்ளேன்
<jokerdino> இதை அணிக்கு நான் எவ்வாறு சொல்ல முடியும்? அணிக்கு சொல்ல எதாவது மின்னஞ்சல் முகவரி உள்ளதா?
<padhu> உள்ளது
<jokerdino> மற்ற இடங்களில் இவ்வாறு உதவி பக்கம் உள்ளதா? அதை நாம் பயன்படுத்தலாமே? தமிழில் தானே உள்ளது?
<padhu> மடலாற்குழு: ubuntu-tam@list.ubuntu.com
<padhu> தங்களது மின்னஞ்சலை சோதிக்கவும்
<jokerdino> அதில் அனுப்ப எனக்கு ஏதேனும் உரிமை வேண்டுமா?
<jokerdino> நன்றி.
<padhu> பசிக்கிறது. வாங்கள் உணவருந்தலாம்
<jokerdino> சாப்பிட செல்லுங்கள். இங்கு நேரம் உள்ளது. :)
<padhu> ஆமாம். மடலாட்குழுவில் பதியவும்
<jokerdino> நான் பதிவு செய்ய விண்ணப்பித்து உள்ளேன்.
<padhu> விரைவில் திரும்புகிறேன். தங்களுடன் உரையாடியது மகிழ்ச்சி அளிக்கிறது
<padhu> :-D
<jokerdino> நன்றி :)
<padhu> jokerdino: சொல்லுங்கள். அலுவலகத்திலா? இல்லத்திலா?
<jokerdino> இல்லத்தில்.
<jokerdino> நான் கல்லூரி செல்லும் மானவன்.
<jokerdino> *மாணவன்*
<padhu> அங்கு பொங்கல் சிறப்பாக கொண்டாடப்படுகிறதா?
<padhu> தங
<jokerdino> நன்றாக கொண்டாடப்பட்டது.
<padhu> தங்களுடைய முழு பெயர் என்ன?
<jokerdino> நீங்கள் அனுப்பிய மின்னஞ்சல் என்னால் படிக்க முடியவில்லை.
<jokerdino> என் பெயர்: பரணீதர் விக்னேஷ்வர்
<jokerdino> மின்னெழுத்து பிரச்னை என்று நினைக்கிறேன்.
<padhu> OOorg-ல் ஒட்டிப்பார்க்கவும்
<jokerdino> 12.04-ல் OO கிடையாது. LO மட்டும் தான். அதிலும் முயற்சித்து விட்டேன்.
<padhu> நான் thunderbird மூலம் அனுப்பினேன்.
<jokerdino> எந்த எழுத்துருவைப் பயன்படுத்த வேண்டும்?
<padhu> இது சின்னப்பிரச்சனை தான். Firefox setting-ல் மாற்றவேண்டும். மறந்துவிட்டது
<jokerdino> என்ன செய்வதென்று தெரியவில்லை. பரவாயில்லை.
<jokerdino> என்னை அந்த மடலில் சேர்க்க வழி செய்யுங்கள்.
<padhu> PDF -ல் அனுப்பியுள்ளேன். சோதிக்கவும்
<jokerdino> நன்றி. படிக்க முடிகிறது.
<padhu> நிச்சயமாக
<jokerdino> அதில் என்னை சேர்த்தால், என் எண்ணங்களை அதில் பதிவு செய்ய உதவியாக இருக்கும்.
<padhu> சிவாஜிதான் மேலாளர். எதற்கும் அமாச்சுவை அழைக்கிறேன்
<jokerdino> மிக்க நன்றி.
<padhu> amachu, on phne
<padhu> phone
<jokerdino> நன்று.
<padhu> he is on line
<jokerdino> பேசுங்கள்.
<padhu> you are approved now. check it now
<jokerdino> you are right. just got it.
<jokerdino> thanks a lot once again :)
<padhu> no prob
<jokerdino> If I am not wrong, you are incharge of IRC. right?
<padhu> yes
<jokerdino> ok.
<jokerdino> எனக்கு மிக்க மகிழ்ச்சியாக உள்ளது. என்ன செய்வது என்று தெரியவில்லை.
<jokerdino> முதலில் என் எண்ணங்களைப் பதிவு செய்ய வேண்டும்.
<jokerdino> மற்றவர்கள் பதில் சொல்வார்கள் அல்லவா?
<padhu> நிச்சயமாக
<padhu> ;-)
<jokerdino> எப்படியாவது தமிழ் 12.04-ல் இடம் பெற வழி செய்ய வேண்டும்.
<padhu> ஆமாம்
<jokerdino> நன்றி தோழரே. நான் சிறிது வேலையாக வெளியே செல்ல வேண்டும். உங்களிடம் உறையாடியதில் மன நிறைவு கொள்கிறேன்.
<jokerdino> மீண்டும் சந்திப்போம். :)
<padhu> மீண்டும் சந்திப்போம் ;-)
